# Storing ammo long term



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

If I buy 1000 rounds tomorrow how is the best way to store.
Temp and humidity and containers?
How long can I expect new ammo to last in good reliable fireable condition?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

store them in a cool, dry area and they will last longer than you will


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I seem to shoot a little over 5000 rounds a year, which means storing say, 1000 rounds at home isn't much of a problem for me. I just keep it in the same packaging it comes in, and it stays in my bedroom until I'm ready to go out and shoot. I don't know how long it takes to get to me from the manufacturer, though. I may be wrong, but I have the idea that keeping it dry is more important than regulating temperature, etc.

People seem to be shooting ammo that goes back as far as WWII, so I guess it's not all that critical. YMMV.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep it cool, dry, out of the sun, and don't expose it to chemical vapors or wild temperature cycles (cleaning supplies cabinet, car or garage in hot summer and cold winter). Surplus military ammo cans are great for storing ammo (who knew?); they stack well, have a built-in fold-down carry handle, and are watertight.

Many years ago, I saw a quote from SAAMI that said something like "When stored under ideal conditions, there is no pre-determined maximum service life for factory ammunition", or something along those lines. I know I've personally shot ammo that was made during WWII, and it all went "Bang!" when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm fairly certain most propellants and primers in modern use have no degradetive properties over time. Fluctuations in temperature can be a problem, but generally only if rapid. condensation on ammo from going from hot to cold, cold to hot, too quickly, is not cool, especially not often, or several times throughout a long period of time. level temperature in a "normal" range and dry dry dry. 

ammo can's are awesome. military surplus stores seem to sell them at about 15 dollars each or so. or get a friend in the military, they are generally useful for lots of things (other than always being available) and if they are involved with the right people, like myself, they can get more ammo can's than they know what to do with- with ease.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I store my ammo in the military surplus ammo cans but I keep them in the garage.
Guess I should store them in my bedroom closet


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I keep ammo in an main floor closet (not in the basement, not in the attic). I think this is a pretty good spot for ammo. Not too hot, not too cold; low humidity.

No garage or basement or attic storage for ammo though. (Basements are nice an cool, but most have a high humidity which can cause corrosion around the primer and on the casing.


----------

